# Do You Know These People? - Camera Found on Upper Missouri River Breaks



## wasiel

I found a camera in the mud on the Upper Missouri River Breaks, Halfway between Coal Banks and Judith Landing. The camera is a Nikon Coolpix S9100. The camera is a total loss, but I was able to recover the pictures from the SD Card. The photos were taken on 5/18/17 through 5/21/17. I am posting the pictures that have people in them in the hopes I can find the owner. The images are located here https://1drv.ms/f/s!AoQPmBfU2QIXjjJGYUiMqQQlLBoI
I believe the owner of the camera is this person









My email address is [email protected]

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## wasiel

I believe the camera owner is the person shown in the first picture.


----------



## littlefoot

*Emailed the rental company....*

I love solving mysteries (and also helping lost photos find their owners), so I looked up the canoe rental company and passed along the post and the website you posted the photos to. Good luck!


----------



## wasiel

littlefoot, I checked the date stamps on the files and the pictures that have file names that begin with "DSCN" were taken on 5/18/17 through 5/21/17. The pictures that have file names that begin with "DSCF" were taken on 5/29/15 through 6/6/15. Thank you for your help!


----------



## skiergirl

You might be able to add it to your facebook page and it might auto detect who it is?


----------

